# Sewing



## ~Lenore

*I guess sewing is a hobby to some folks.  I always felt it was a way to clothe myself in things and in colors I wanted.  I never could seem to find clothes I dreamed up in my mind in stores.  So I started sewing.

Then I grew OLD and decided my clothes would all out llive me.  So I had the brilliant idea to donate all of my lovely patterns and supplies to Goodwill so someone could use them.  What a nice idea.

However,  I kept on living and getting older and so did my clothes!    Recently I realized if I didn't die soon my clothes would not out live me after all.  Especially my pajamas which I love.  They are wearing out and I do not think I am going to die very soon.  So I am trying to make a few pairs of PJs that might out live me this time.  

I love soft, silky, and stretchy PJs.  I looked for some all ready made to buy and they cost $200!  There is no way I will pay that.  So I am sewing some new ones and my sewing machine is not being nice.  It does not like that soft, silky fabric at all.  It is skipping stitches and even not stitching at all at times.

Does any one out there have any good tips or suggestions on how to make my sewing machine do right.

This is the type and color I am trying now:







.  

I may be old but I still like pretty things.  
*


----------



## hollydolly

I haven't a clue Lenore..not being remotely in any way handy with a sewing machine..at all... but I just googled, and this is part of the reply on the link below to a question about stitches skipping particularly on stretchy fabric..dunno if it'll help any..

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/01/sewing-machine-skipping-stitches/

*The wrong needle for your fabric*

 With the variety of fibers and weaves we have available to us in  today’s fabric stores, there is an accompanying variety of needles  required to sew them correctly. In general, knit fabrics require a  jersey or ballpoint tip. Most wovens do well with a universal tip, and  specialty fibers, like leather  or metallic, usually require specific needles. For more information on  the right needle for the job, be sure to check out the Craftsy blog  post, “How to Choose Sewing Machine Needles.”


----------



## AZ Jim

I never need to worry about PJ's.  When I was a little boy I wore them but not since.


----------



## hollydolly

Ditto...I never wear PJ's...except when I'm in hospital...


----------



## ~Lenore

*I love silky soft pajamas.  I like them pretty and cool, I like the spaghetti straps. Like this one:






No, I do not look like that girl but I love her PJs.  That is what I am trying to sew.  I live alone and no one but me or my children if they happen to come by at bed time will ever see them.  I like pretty feminine things. I guess I am different.   Old Tee shirts and gowns are just not for me.  

Thanks for the site.  I have been trying different needles and I am getting closer to getting it right.  I think I will try to get my machine in for service if I can.  It probably needs it. 
*


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Lenore I don't wear T-shirts Old or otherwise, or old gowns for that matter.....I wear the first outfit God gave me..


----------



## ~Lenore

*That is what I wore when I was married, too.  

However now that I am alone it is not how I would like to be found if I died at night.  LOL  Things change and I just like pretty things just for my own pleasure.  Like clothes and hair cuts, they are just for my enjoyment these days.   

I did not mean that you would wear those old Tee shirts but I hear a lot of women who seem to like those to sleep in.   

My machine is messing up again.  I think I will go and look for new needles tomorrow.  
*


----------



## Cookie

Lenore, I have been sewing most of my life and have had to deal with lots of sewing machine issues. It sounds like you need to adjust your tension for the fabric you are using, also specific needles for synthetics  and knits (ball point), and make sure your thread matches your fabric, ie. polyester thread for polyester fabric, cotton thread for cotton fabric. Your machine might need some oil and cleaning, so you might need to look underneath, unscrew and clean out the lint.   If this all fails, you might need to get your machine serviced. If you still have the manual for your machine, check it for troubleshooting.  If not, see if you can find the make/model online and you might find the manual there. Good luck and happy sewing!


----------



## ~Lenore

*Thanks, Cookie.  

I am going to try to check some needles tomorrow.  Since Walmart came to my little town, we no longer have a fabric store or a vac/sew repair place.  So getting good supplies is not easy.*


----------



## Lara

Try overstock.com or zappos.com or ebay or other discount sites for sewing supplies, Lenore. I love the salmon colored silk pajamas pictured above. The green is pretty too and great for the autumn, winter, and Christmastime.


----------



## ~Lenore

*My sewing machine is a Kenmore.  I was told yesterday that the local Sears store has the name nd number of a local man who does sewing machine service.  I will try to get in touch with him tomorrow.

Thanks, Lara, I love pretty things and colors, too.
*


----------



## ~Lenore

*Thanks for all who left sites for me to check, I appreciate it. *


----------



## Lara

:thumbsup1:


----------



## ~Lenore

*Well I took it to the man for service and the next day he called and told me it was ready and I owed him $54.  I went and got it. 

 It is oiled and cleaned BUT it is still not stitching the soft silky stretchy fabrics that I am working with.  It is doing all sort of weird things, missing stitches, bunching up bottom threads, gathering in stead of flat stitches, etc......*


----------



## Cookie

Lenore, sewing with stretchy/knit fabrics can be challenging with a regular sewing machine, but it can be done. I don't do it very often, but here are a couple of sites you might find helpful.  Good luck.

http://blog.megannielsen.com/2012/01/basic-guide-to-sewing-with-stretch-fabrics/


----------



## ~Lenore

*By starting and stopping and persisting, I have finished the lavender & pink fabric PJs.  I am very pleased with them.  I will keep fighting with this stitching problem until I get all the PJs I want complete.

*


----------



## Cookie

Lenore, congrats on your determination. Well done!


----------



## NancyNGA

Lenore, I ran across some heavy knit fabric once that you absolutely could not sew on my machine. I tried everything.  Even got it serviced like you and it didn't help skipping stitches on that stuff.  It seems like that fabric just grabbed the needle and it got stuck in there. I tried sewing a double row of stitches so the skipped ones came out at different places.  It was a mess.  Congrats on keeping at it until you got it done.


----------



## ~Lenore

*Nancy, what I did was inspect the seams on each piece.  When I saw a spot where the stitches did not look right I stitched over it.  I think with the inspections and re stitching, it will be wearable and make me happy.  *


----------



## ndynt

Lenore, you probably have resolved your problem by now. For silky or delicate fabrics...that just slip through...not allowing the needle to do it's job, I use a tear away stabilizer.  Have you tried that?  There are many different versions.  I have not sewn anything silky for a few years.  Imagine there is an even greater assortment now.   
Love your pajama choice.  I too love the luxurious feel of nice lingerie...for myself only.


----------



## ~Lenore

*Nona, I am not sure I solved it but I have completed three PJ bottoms and two tops.  One pair of bottoms was a red pair to go with a favorite red top I had whose bottoms were getting rather worn. 

I am taking a little break now.  Although looking at my sewing machine sitting there idle makes me want to sew!

I do have two more pieces of fabric that are languishing in a bag waiting to be cut out and sewed.    Those two fabrics of course are also sliky stretchy fabrics, so I guess I will find out if the machne will do right for me.   

I did try some tissue stabilizer a time or two while working on the PJs.  I also got several packs of ball point needles.   Thanks for all the tips and suggestions from everyone.  They did encourage me. 
*


----------



## fureverywhere

I really admire people who can sew clothes. My mother in law learned to sew in the old country. She came here and made wedding dresses. I remember a Halloween costume she made for my oldest son when he was about 4. Full tiger suit, I'll post those pictures sometime. As a teen I did beautiful embroidery, hard to thread a needle now.


----------



## ~Lenore

*Threading needles!  
That was one of the annoying things I encountered when I was trying to get my sewing machine to work right.  
Almost after every problem, I had to rethread that sewing machine needle and you can not hold it up to the light to see that tiny hole!  *


----------



## Butterfly

Might need a different foot, too-- I made my daughter's wedding dress years ago and had the devil of a time with the bunching up of threads, etc., that you describe.  I finally, after much hair pulling out and unmotherly cursing, found a foot that worked, and also had the little thing under the pressure foot (forgot what you call it, but it  helps the fabric move along under the foot) adjusted, and VOILA! no more bunching up and puckering.  I was also using a Kenmore at the time.  I'm sure you've already messed with your bobbin and thread feeding?  

I used to sew a lot, but really haven't sewn much in years.


----------



## ~Lenore

*I have thought of that.  I have the zig zag foot on now because it is so convenient.  I think I read that the other single hole foot might work better.  However I did not try it.  Maybe if I get inclined to sew the other fabric I have for PJs, I might try it.  Maybe.*


----------



## jujube

I'm about to drop-kick my sewing machine out the back door.  I have the same problem with stitches skipping and bunching up.   I haven't sewn anything seriously for years - just curtains and Halloween costumes.  I learned to sew by making all my maternity clothes; it was a real shock afterwards to find out that "regular" clothes have to fit - lol.   I'd like to make some baby clothes with the great-grandbaby coming, but I'm not sure my old machine is worth getting fixed.  Maybe I'll buy myself a new one for Christmas.


----------



## Kadee

Lenore I have sewn for any years , Most times the cause of skipping stitches is solved by a new ,or correct needle suited to the fabric your sewing ..If all else fails get it serviced by a proper sewing machine machanic


----------



## Loosey

For getting thread into those increasingly tinier needle holes, a very experienced older woman taught me to have a small rectangle of white box board or plastic on hand to hold behind the needle.  It really does make the hole easier to see.


----------

